# Suche Anregungen für Speisekarten Gestaltung



## julchen (15. September 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine Speisekarte für ein Restaurant gehobenerem Anspruch erstellen. Kennt jemand im Internet Adressen auf denen man sich Anregungen holen kann, um eine solche Karte zu gestalten. Also z. B. Referenzen oder Beispiele diverser Agenturen, etc.

Gruss und Danke
Julchen


----------



## noizeemusic (18. September 2004)

*speisekarte*

Hallo,

da solltest du mal verraten, was für dich gehobene Ansprüche sind. Um was für eine Küche handelt es sich? Dann kann man gezielter vorgehen


----------

